# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  التداوى بالأعشاب(الطب البديل): سندروس

## هيثم الفقى

الاسم العلمي : Tetraclinis Articulata
يعرف باسم : سندرك – عرقي الصمغ 
الجزء المستخدم : المادة الراتنجية التي تفرزها اغصان النبات 





السندروس هو المادة الراتنجية التي تشبه الصمغ الى حد كبير والتي تفرزها اغصان النبات والمتمركزة في قشور الاغصان. ونبات السندروس عبارة عن شجيرة ذات اوراق متقابلة منحنية عند قمتها الى الاسفل وازهار على نهاية الاغصان وتوجد لنبات السندروس نبات انثى وآخر ذكر وازهار الانثى اصغر من الذكر.


الموطن الأصلي للبنات شمال افريقيا وبالاخص في المغرب والجزائر. يعرف نبات السندروس علمياً باسم Tetraclinis Articulata.


* ما هي محتوياته الكيميائية؟


- يحتوي صمغ السندروس على حوالي 95% احماض ثنائية التربين اهمها حمض البايمريك وحمض الكاليتروليك وحمض ساندراسينيك وحمض الساندراسينوليك وحمض السانداراكوليك وحمض الكاليتريزينك. كما يحتوي على مواد مرة وزيت طيار بنسبة ,13% واهم مركباته الغاوبيتا باينين وليمونين وتايموكوينون.
منقول

----------

